# Makeup Effects by Mr. Chicken



## Mr_Chicken

I've been doing some special effects makeup lately, and thought I'd share the highlights. Most of it isn't expressly Halloween-oriented, but a lot of it carries over.

First, Abraham Lincoln: It's theatrical makeup, so it's a little overdone in places and mostly just paint, but that's how you would want it in a haunt situation, too.








I think I overdid the nose a little, and certainly need to work on the edges, but overall, I consider it a success, as far as learning goes.








These are actually two different applications, the second photo being from a practice day, but it came out better than the front shot from the final. The beard was since trimmed, the shading refined, and a little more work was done on the eyes, as you can see in the first photo.

Making of on the blog: http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/2011/04/nose-for-lincoln.html


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Next is a Romulan from the newest Star Trek movie: 








Makeup based on Captain Nero from Star Trek (2009).
Gelatin forehead, tattoos applied by sponging alcohol-activated makeup over a plastic stencil (template on the blog: http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/2011/05/romulan-makeup.html), cheapie latex ear tips from post-Halloween sale (since I didn't have the time to mold and cast my own), eyebrows made from paintbrush bristles, bald cap, creme makeup foundation and coloring (could have used more mottled reds and darker flesh tones, but it was a rushed application)...and about two days too little stubble.

Here's the real Nero for comparison...you can see how far off I was on the colors. Oh well, something to work on for the next project.








And more of mine:

















*I regret to admit that there's some healing brush at work in these photos, as I had to rush the application in an hour and was rather embarrassed by the edges.


----------



## Spooky1

Okay Mr. C, are we going to be seeing you on the next season of Face/Off?  The makeup looks great.


----------



## Devils Chariot

healing brush? I denounce you!

Goddamn Chicken, your getting pretty good pretty fast!

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Rahnefan

"learning???"


----------



## Dixie

Wow, that is just amazing. I'm truly in awe, Mr. C.


----------



## goneferal

Wow, that is impressive work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh swell, so it just wasn't _good_ enough making the rest of us feel bad with your superior sculpting, casting, and prop making skills. You just HAD to add makeup effects to your ever-expanding repertoire, you heartless person, you:googly:

Beautifully done, Mr C! You are a man of many talents.


----------



## scareme

That is fantastic! Are you your model?


----------



## Devils Chariot

(pssst...I think that IS mr. chicken)


----------



## kprimm

Chicken you are without a doubt the baddest, most powerful, most respected and all out most talented chicken in the entire coop. You give chickens all around the world the respect they deserve. No More, will chickens just be a food item to be thrown on our grills with bar-b-que sauce. No longer will chickens be thrown into broaster ovens and laid on our plates. Chickens everywhere will not only cross the road, but be escorted across. No longer will their eggs be taken from them. You sir have elevated chickens to the very pinnacle of pinnacle-dom. Planet of the Apes saw the rise of the apes and now there will be Planet of the Chickens, a utopia where chikens will have mad Halloween prop building skills, and make up skills. Where chickens will win every prop challenge and make up contest. And leading the chicken invasion will be none other than MR. CHICKEN! Yes, you chicken!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thank you all! I plan to add more in the coming months, so stay tuned.


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> Oh swell, so it just wasn't _good_ enough making the rest of us feel bad with your superior sculpting, casting, and prop making skills. You just HAD to add makeup effects to your ever-expanding repertoire, you heartless person, you:googly:
> 
> Beautifully done, Mr C! You are a man of many talents.


Ya know, I was about to agree with Roxy until I realized that it isn't Mr.Chicken making me look bad it's me that does it.

Beautiful work MC. Love your craft!


----------



## NoahFentz

Very well done...Bravo


----------



## fick209

Holy crap man, that is awesome work!!!


----------



## debbie5

I want your eyelashes. WHY does God give the looonnnggg, dark ones to GUYS!!??
Amazing makeup. I kinda love and hate you now..LOL. Now **stop apologizing**...this is AMAZING makeup! and done in very little time. I think you need to go to the mall in these makeups...they look REALLY GOOD, even up close. 
I'm waiting for you to do a big old fat lady makeup. Or a disguise....


----------



## dubbax3

Dude this is damn awesome! You got skills man and how old are you? Dont stop, keep learning and improving. I cannot wait to see where you go from here.


----------



## sherwood asylum

amazing work
how long have u been doing fx makeup?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks, everyone!

Dubbax, thanks for the advice and the compliments. As an avid admirer of your work, it means a lot.

Sherwood, thank you. I really haven't been doing makeup for more than a year or so, very occasionally. I have been reading up on it for the past five, though.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Seriously nice work Mr Chicken.


----------



## jaege

Makeup? What makeup? I am wondering about that time machine that you used to snatch old Honest Abe. I have no idea where you got the romulan from.

Seriously, that is some nice work.


----------



## hauntedkimmy

Amazing work!!!!!! I am very impressed there Mr. Chicken!!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks guys!

I thought I'd share the sculpt-in-progress of the old woman I'm working on. Any critiques would be appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's to critique? She's beautiful

The face reminds me of that Twilight Zone episode where an old dying man made his kids wear masks that reflected their personalities.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Looking good Mr Chicken. Is it sculpted on a male lifecast? The one thing that sticks out to me is most woman have "apple" cheeks that men don't. Almost all females have a softer rounder amount of tissue on the cheekbone. What are you planing on running your pieces in?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

It's on a female lifecast, actually. This, unfortunately, is the only shot I took of the lifecast before sculpting:









I think you're right about the cheekbone area. I'll play with softening them.
I'm going to stick with gelatin on this one. I might try foaming it, though. I imagine that adds some flexibility. I'm hoping I can do it in one piece, as blending all the edges on a multi-piece makes me nervous.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Here's a link to a gelatin thread I started with some recipes. I have a ton more if you want any. I've worked a lot with gelatin and personally dislike the foamed stuff. You get minimal weight difference lose the beautiful translucency of the material and if sweat gets through your barrier layer it will travel all the way through the aerated piece. Your piece looks thin enough that weight shouldn't be much of an issue. I think movement might be your biggest concern. 
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7270

Here's a few links with some nice reference pics with apple checks. Looking forward to your updates!

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...bih=568&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1&biw=985&bih=568

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...bih=568&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1&biw=985&bih=568

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...ed=1t:429,r:7,s:0&tx=47&ty=43&biw=985&bih=568

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...d=1t:429,r:1,s:18&tx=41&ty=40&biw=985&bih=568

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...d=1t:429,r:7,s:39&tx=32&ty=47&biw=985&bih=568


----------



## niblique71

Damn Mr C, You are one seriously talented guy. Bravo


----------



## Bethene

wow, you do seriously fantastic work, hard to believe you are only 19 LOL! l


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I finally had a chance to apply my Old Woman makeup. This was my first time doing a full face appliance (this one's gelatin) and my first time using Alcohol Activated makeup. I had some problems with edges (very thick around the eyes and lips-- poor moldmaking on my part), and there are a few things I'd improve with the coloring, but, overall, for a first attempt, I'm quite pleased with the results. Critiques Welcome.


























The neck and face moved a lot more realistically than I expected.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

This, by the way, is my lovely model.


----------



## remylass

I would walk right by that old woman never thinking it wasn't an old woman. Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stop being so phenomenally talented!

Beautifully done and seamlessly applied, Mr C.


----------



## Dixie

I'm so sorry I can't think of anything better to say, but I'm just not informed enough about the skill and techniques. So take it with the utmost respect when I say HOLY CRAP Mr C.!!!!!  That is scary good.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Beautiful work Mr Chicken!


----------



## Blastin

holy crap....looks awesome! Does the gelatine make ya sweat like the foam latex can?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks, everyone!

Blastin, I think anything that covers your skin like that can make you sweat. I always try to keep the person in the makeup cool and comfortable to avoid that. I certainly wouldn't use gelatin in a haunt, though. It can melt when it gets hot, and there's no stopping your haunt actors from overheating once they're "deployed."


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow you do an excellent job on make up!


----------



## Blastin

ahh....too bad about the sweat and melting. I, unfortunately, sweat like the proverbial pig so I would probably melt gelatine right off. Could be a good look for a melted freak though


----------



## Acid PopTart

I have to agree with everyone else here, this is some phenomenal work and I've been fortunate enough to work with a lot of good MUAs. Every single SFX MUA I've worked with though, I gotta say, you outshine them. Excellent job. Truly.

(Thanks for posting your model for the old lady too, I love seeing the sort of before and after.)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Seriously...Mr. Chicken? You are a force to be reckoned with!!! Thanks for sharing. I am speechless! (which my husband will tell you is impossible!) You are my goal, seriously, my goal!!! I am not worthy...not worthy....


----------



## Headless

WOW that is impressive. Well done.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sensational work!!! Now I have a question, how long does it take to make the beard for Lincoln, and would it work for say...a head, arms, and possibly some legs? I have a werewolf design in my head, and it's bursting through!!! How long do you figure something like that would take?


----------



## DeathTouch

Man, that is great work. I am still working on paint by numbers still.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh my poor DT...you must first learn to count.

And really nice work... I took a semester on theater makeup some years ago, had a blast!


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Oh my poor DT...you must first learn to count.
> 
> And really nice work... I took a semester on theater makeup some years ago, had a blast!


Like I said, I am still working on paint by numbers.


----------



## Darkmaster

Mr_Chicken said:


> I finally had a chance to apply my Old Woman makeup. This was my first time doing a full face appliance (this one's gelatin) and my first time using Alcohol Activated makeup. I had some problems with edges (very thick around the eyes and lips-- poor moldmaking on my part), and there are a few things I'd improve with the coloring, but, overall, for a first attempt, I'm quite pleased with the results. Critiques Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neck and face moved a lot more realistically than I expected.


All I can say is WOW! Very nice.


----------

